# Undulating like a snake



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal amigos resorterontes!

Aquí les subo unas imagenes de una de las consentidas, tambien de encino, y en algún otro post un compañero me solicitaba mostrar imágenes de la rama antes de trabajarla, aquí les pongo un par de ellas.

Espero complacer su pupila ...jeje!

Here I upload some pictures of one of the consensual, also of oak, and in some other post I asked a colleague to show images of the branch before it was exploited, here I put a couple of them.

I hope to please his pupil ...LOL!


























































Chepo


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a nice natural


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Waw!! Beautifull, as usual chepo.

And thanks for posting pics of the branches before you worked on them


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to say you in my mind are the best natural slingshot maker on the site, i love your naturals, keep up the good work, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I love you man !







your naturals are the best i'v seen though.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Undulating, peristolic now that is most descriptive.

You have the most desirable Natural Forks.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice! I made an oak natural a while back. It has the same cracks like your shooters. Do you have them always on your oak forks?

Friedrich


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I have to say you in my mind are the best natural slingshot maker on the site, i love your naturals, keep up the good work, jeff


I have to agree with shot in the foot. Your naturals are works of art.

Martin


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome work!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Muy Lindo!!!









Agree with the others, you are the champion of naturals!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work.. those are some great looking naturals...


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Barbaro Chepo..

I had to register in the forum to see your slingshot work at its full.

Nice forum, great work, very nice "resorteras" and as always, GREAT PICS !!!!

I agree with the above who says that yours are the best natural forks I've ever seen.

Te mando un abrazo fraterno.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes Chepo has the best naturals anywhere I have ever seen. Takes good pictures, too!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Me honran con sus palabras amigos.

I am honored with your words friends


* joseph_curwen *

De nada mi amigo, usualmente sí saco algunas fotos de las horquetas antes de trabajarlas y así ver su transformación, sólo que no había subido ninguna.

You're welcome my friend, usually if I take some pictures of the forks before work and see his transformation as well, just had not uploaded any.



*shot in the foot *

Muchas gracias Jeff, me sonrojan tus elogios, un afectuoso saludo

Thank you very much Jeff, I blush your praise, a warm greeting

*NoSugarRob, dgui,  Baumstamm,  Dayhiker,  Mike Mtnfolk, jmplsnt*

Gracias amigos, me alegra mucho que les gusten mis horquetas, no le hace que me sienta como un gusano... un gusano barrenador jejeje!

Thanks folks, I am so glad you like my forks, even when I feel like a worm ... a screwworm ..lol



*Frodo*

Espero responder a tu pregunta, tienes razón, el encino es propenso a agrietarse si no es cuidado el proceso de secado, a mi tambien me ha pasado que ya terminada la horqueta se abre en alguna sección, lo que he aprendido es a ser un poco más paciente para trabajar la horqueta bien seca, y en ocasiones aún así se agrietan. la medida que he tomado es dejar los extremos algo sobrados y sellar las puntas con resistol o pintura y olvidarme un rato de ellas por más ansioso que esté, y las dejo con corteza y en un lugar seco, ventilado, y a la sombra.


Otra cosa al respecto de la veta y el color de la madera, me he dado cuenta que cuando la rama es verde, regularmente adquiere un color ambar similar al pino, y sí la rama es vieja o madura tiende a los colores cafés, y de encontrarte alguna rama que secó al intemperie suele impregnarse de colores caprichosos según el clima y condiciones de luz y sombra. Y el veteado también está relacionado con la edad de la rama, el grosor, la especie del encino, y la forma de la horquilla o bifurcación (regular o torcida)


Y por ultimo dejarlas un par de días en aceite de linaza para sellar y resatar el veteado de la madera


Sólo espero que el traductor no distorsione mucho el sentido del texto.


I hope to answer your question, you're right, the oak is prone to cracking if not careful the drying process, I also happened to me already completed the fork is opened in a section, what I've learned is to be a little more patient to work the fork very dry, and sometimes still cracked. I've taken so far is to leave something envelope and seal ends the ends with glue or paint and forget them for a while more anxious you are, and let them bark and in a dry, ventilated, and shaded.

Another thing about the grain and color of the wood, I've noticed that when the branch is green, amber takes on a regular basis similar to pine, and if the branch is old or mature tends to brown, and find a branch to dry the weather is often imbued with whimsical colors for the weather and conditions of light and shadow. And the grain is also related to the age of the branch, the thickness, the species of oak, and the shape of the fork or branching (regular or twisted)

And lastly, leave a couple of days in linseed oil to seal and enhance the grain of the wood

I just hope that the translator does not distort much the meaning of the text



*Martín*

Martin creo que me sentiré muy triste el día que no te lea en alguno de mis post, hasta ahora sigo muy alegre de verte siempre. un abrazo!


Martin I think I feel very sad the day that you do not read any of my post, so far I'm still very glad to see you forever. a hug!



*HiCS*

Que gustazo verte por Acambaro mi Lord, gracias por los eulogios, y aquí andamos como perros flacos en día de fiesta hermano jajaja!


What a pleasure to see you here my lord. a hug, and thanks for the compliments









*
*


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Well again WOOW! You truly make a great set of naturals! And boardcust too but man your natrals look great! And now you are a magican to=) You find a pice of oak and POOF, there is a perfect lovely looking shooter=)

How much time do you normaly spend on a natural like the on seen above?

Great job and hopoe to se more soon! Always a pleasur looking at them!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Chepo ... Cuando veo su trabajo, me siento verdaderamente asombrado. Haces naturales una obra de arte!! No he trabajado con mucha naturales porque soy demasiado impaciente supongo.Muchas gracias por lo que se puede hacer con ellos. 

Chepo...When I see your work I am truly amazed.







You make naturals a work of art!!!!







I have not worked with naturals much because I'm too impatient I guess. Thank you for showing what can be done with them.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*juliusjonzon*

Thanks Julius, I have not counted the time, is so entertaining and fun that I realized, besides that I do at times, maybe in a couple of weeks for those little while for the work, and also depends on how much has to grinding and shaping the fork. and liabilities of drying times and sealed in linseed oil are also variable, in oil left 48 hours or more



*A+ Slingshots*

Gran detalle de hacer tu respuesta bilingüe Perry, gracias por la distinción, y por tus comentarios aún más.


great detail to make your answer Bilingual Perry, thanks for the distinction, and for your feedback even more.


Chepo


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is sooo cool!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Chepo, este es un muy hermosa natural. Tu debes ser muy orgulloso.

Casi me olvido. Yo vivo mas o menos 50 km de la ciudad de Chepo que es este de la Ciudad de Panama.

Chepo, that is a very handsome natural. You should be very proud of it.

Almost forgot, I live about 50 km from the town of Chepo, east of Panama City.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*huey224 and Henry*



Gracias por sus comentarios, **** claro que me siento clueco con mis horquetas, me apasiona ver el resultado luego de trabajarlas un buen rato.


Thanks for your feedback, **** clear that I feel broody with my forks, I love to see the result after working a long time


Chepo


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Please put an _explicit _warning on your next thread Chepo69, so I remember not to wear tight jeans!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> Please put an _explicit _warning on your next thread Chepo69, so I remember not to wear tight jeans!


Aquí en mi localidad cuando alguien nos desconcierta decimos "Ahora sí me dejaste de a seis" es decir, no agarré la liebre mi buen Sam! jejeje!

Here in my village when someone confuses us say "Now you left me for six" that is, not the hare grabbed my good Sam! LOL!


Chepo


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is one of the best naturals i have ever seen!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

huey224 said:


> That is one of the best naturals i have ever seen!



Thanks Huey224, your nick is very familiar to me, by the phonetic much like a word we use very often. Huey greetings!

Chepo


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

If you were going to sell any, how much do you think you would charge buddy?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

It is funny, but I have seeing your work in Mexico Armado,where most people and the site owners do not apreciate your work. I really like your forks, they have personality and good taste. The new thing is to see how you work the wood from start to end, you just got it men. Greetings.

Es chistoso, pero he visto tu trabajo en Mexico Armado,en donde la mayoria de la gente y los dueños de la pagina no aprecian tu trabajo. Me gustan tus orquetas, pues tienen personalidad y buen gusto. Lo nuevo aqui es ver el proceso del trabajo de la madera de principio a fin, esto es simplemente lo tuyo. Saludos. 
Orale mi Chepo, ya te vi como te chulean las recuas, siguele que vas bien. Muy buenos comentarios de todos los foristas y ni quien pueda decir que se equivocan. Saludos Chepo...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Perdón Sam, la Torivia Snake no está a la venta pero ya estamos en deuda contigo por manifestar tanto interés. estoy trabajando en algunas que espero llenen tu mirada.

Gracias Xidoo, me entusiasman tus criticas, eres muy amable.

Sorry Sam, the Torivia Snake is not for sale but we are indebted to you for expressing so much interest. I'm working on some that hope to fill your eyes.

Thanks oxide, excited me your criticisms, you're very kind


Chepo


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

You're a magician I swear!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola Chepo

Esta bien hecha tu horqueta, nunca he trabajado horquetas de encino pero a la vista es una madera bien parecida.
Te queria preguntar que si ya no hay resortes solidos en el terre? O si simplemente prefieres los hules huecos?

Años pasados como 20 compraba los hules solidos en Nochistlan pero esos dias ya pasaron eran buenos hules lastima que ya no hay. Ahora la mayoria mis hules son las cadenas de ligas coloradas bien efectivas con suficiente golpe


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hola Chepo
> 
> Esta bien hecha tu horqueta, nunca he trabajado horquetas de encino pero a la vista es una madera bien parecida.
> Te queria preguntar que si ya no hay resortes solidos en el terre? O si simplemente prefieres los hules huecos?
> ...


Que tal Nico!

Así es el encino es muy noble para las horquetas y extremadamente fuerte, muy confiable, y por su densidad se presta muy bien para que quede muy lustrosa una vez terminada. yo también usaba de esos hules solidos pero de un tiempo para acá se volvió difícil encontrarlos y alguna vez que los volví a encontrar me parecieron lentos, por ello empecé a usar los tubos quirúrgicos y tengo la sensación de que tienen mejor velocidad.

Que gusto leer tu comentario en español jejeje!


----------

